# Neue Masche: So kostet eine SMS 56,25 Euro



## sascha (24 April 2004)

*Neue Masche: So wird eine SMS 56,25 Euro teuer*

Mit einer neuen Masche geht derzeit eine Firma auf Kundenfang und Jagd nach Geld: Wer auf Chatangebote des Unternehmens per SMS reagiert, soll sofort 56,25 Euro zahlen. Begründung: Man habe ein Paket von 75 Kurznachrichten zu jeweils 75 Cent gekauft. Die Rechnung flattert Betroffenen per Post ins Haus - eine Kostenfalle, in die vor allem jüngere Handybesitzer geraten könnten. 

Das Geschäftsmodell des Hamburger Unternehmens zeigt einmal mehr, wie wichtig gesetzliche Regeln im Bereich von SMS wären. Die Firma wirbt mit einem so genannten SMS-Chat, bei dem Handybesitzer per Kurznachricht angesprochen und zu Antworten animiert werden sollen. In einem uns vorliegenden Fall erhielt ein Handybesitzer eine Nachricht von einer vermeintlichen „Lisa“: „Ich wäre glücklich, wenn du dich meldest“, hieß es in der Botschaft. Als der Betroffene über die angegebene 0160-Nummer antwortete, erhielt er umgehend eine offenbar automatisch generierte SMS zurück. Darin wurde er „im Chat“ begrüßt. „75 ct. Je SMS bei Ab. Mind 75 Stk. InfoDatensch. +AGB“ hieß es kryptisch in der SMS weiter, wobei eine Webadresse und eine Hamburger Telefonnummer folgten, und: „für Abbruch sende Wort OFF“. Als der Empfänger daraufhin nicht mehr antwortete, erhielt er noch zwei weitere SMS-Botschaften, mit denen er ganz offensichtlich zu Rückantworten animiert werden sollte.

Erst beim genauen Nachrechnen wird klar, um was es geht. Wer antwortet und sich anschließend nicht ausdrücklich abmeldet, nimmt bei dem Unternehmen - so zumindest dessen Auslegung - ein Kontingent von 75 SMS-Botschaften zu je 75 Cent ab. Das entspricht einem Gesamtbetrag von 56,25 Euro. Die Summe wird wenig später per Post eingefordert, nach unseren Informationen von der Hamburger Firma HFM. Das Unternehmen war erst vor kurzem in die Schlagzeilen geraten, weil es im Auftrag einer Firma Rechnungen für angebliche Monatsabonnements verschickt. Hinter den „Abonnements“ steckt offensichtlich die Einwahl von Dialern über 01805-Nummern. An die Adresse der Betroffenen gelangt die Firma in diesen Fällen über Rückverfolgung der Anschlussnummer, oder durch spätere Nachfrage über ein Call-Center. Ob dieses Geschäftsmodell legal ist, wird derzeit geprüft. Denn viele der betroffenen Rechnungsempfänger sind sich nach eigenen Angaben sicher, niemals bewusst eine Leistung der Unternehmen in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Zudem wurde ein nahezu gleiches Abrechnungsmodell erst unlängst von der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) verboten (Dialerschutz.de berichtete). Auch im Fall der SMS-Abonnements wurde in mindestens einem Fall ein Betroffener von einem Call-Center angerufen, um so an dessen Adresse zu kommen.

SMS-Chats können zu einem sehr teuren „Spaß“ werden – vor allem angesichts von Geschäftsmodellen wie dem der Hamburger Firma. Ohnehin stellt sich zumindest für uns die Frage, ob durch den Versand einer einzigen SMS oder eben die Nichtbeantwortung einer solchen tatsächlich bereits ein Vertragsschluss zustanden kommt. Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de können deshalb nur zur größten Vorsicht raten. Wer unerwünschte oder unverlangte SMS-Botschaften erhält, sollte ganz genau prüfen, ob er den vermeintlichen Absender und dessen Nummer wirklich kennt. Anderenfalls könnte er bei einer Antwort sehr schnell in der Kostenfalle landen. Vor allem sollten Eltern ihren Kindern einschärfen, beim Gebrauch ihres Handys sehr aufmerksam zu sein. Betroffenen ist zu raten, sich umgehend mit der nächsten Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung zu setzen. Erst Mitte März hatte auch Verbraucherministerin Renate Künast einen besseren Jugendschutz bei so genannten Flirtchats über SMS gefordert. Geschehen ist seitdem freilich nichts. 

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2004)

Genau diesen Vorgang hatte ich nun persönlich nachvollzogen und mit einem Test-Handyanschluss die bereits bekannte 0160er Nummer angesmst. Der Ablauf war genau gleich dem, wie Sascha zuvor schrieb. Die verwendete Handynummer wird zwar gesendet, ist jedoch nirgends eingetragen.

Zwei Werktage später erhielt ich nun einen Anruf der HFM GmbH in Hamburg auf dem besagten Handy. Der überaus freundliche Hotlinemitarbeiter, Herr L., teilte mit, dass man eine Leistungsübersicht übersende wolle und dass man hierfür die Empfängeranschrift benötigt - von einer Rechung war keine Rede.

Nachdem die nun verfügbare Anschrift bei der HFM nichts mit Benutzerdaten des Handy´s zu tun hat,  kann man gespannt sein, wohin die "Leistungsübersicht" versendet wird. Allerdings erreicht mich die Zusendung über einen Umweg tatsächlich.  :lol:


----------



## sascha (26 April 2004)

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/14371
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw18/s13541.html


----------



## KatzenHai (29 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Genau diesen Vorgang hatte ich nun persönlich nachvollzogen und mit einem Test-Handyanschluss die bereits bekannte 0160er Nummer angesmst. Der Ablauf war genau gleich dem, wie Sascha zuvor schrieb. Die verwendete Handynummer wird zwar gesendet, ist jedoch nirgends eingetragen.
> 
> Zwei Werktage später erhielt ich nun einen Anruf der HFM GmbH in Hamburg auf dem besagten Handy. Der überaus freundliche Hotlinemitarbeiter, Herr L., teilte mit, dass man eine Leistungsübersicht übersende wolle und dass man hierfür die Empfängeranschrift benötigt - von einer Rechung war keine Rede.
> 
> Nachdem die nun verfügbare Anschrift bei der HFM nichts mit Benutzerdaten des Handy´s zu tun hat,  kann man gespannt sein, wohin die "Leistungsübersicht" versendet wird. Allerdings erreicht mich die Zusendung über einen Umweg tatsächlich.  :lol:



Kann ich so als Sachverhalt absolut und wörtlich bestätigen. Und (s. 0160-Hot Chat: KatzenHai./.HFM und D-SMS) sogar durch versehentliche SMS an die entsprechenden Nummern glauben die, komme ein Vertrag zu Stande. Das stimmt aber nach meiner Rechtsauffassung nicht ...

Es kommt übrigens sofort ne Rechnung, nix EVN.


----------

